# To An Oak Tree



## Thomas Norman

If you could speak, or give some sign    
from your experience,
how you would enlighten us
with all that you have seen.
Your majesty all shrouded green 
adorns our tedious world.
You eat our folly and give back life support
we little do deserve.
Food and shelter you freely give to species numerous
with little thanks returned.
Time moves slowly in your world where only seasons count;
opposed to our fanaticism.
Would that we could emulate your constancy
and humble sophistication.
Wondrous oak relieve our tormented minds
from this life’s crassness,
so we may live once more in harmony with you
and no more search for inconsequence.


----------



## Bard_Daniel

This was good, speaking of the timeless eye of mother nature through the eyes of a single, solitary tree. You touch on the vastness and magnanimous of the planet that shelters us even amidst the toils that we have, as humans, inflicted upon the world. The unity comes near the end of your poem, where the hope for dissolution between man to nature is expressed and yearned for.

A great poem! Nice!


----------



## dannyboy

nice work TN - crassness doesn't work for me, is there another word? I also prefer the last line to be "and search no more..." instead of " and no more search..." but that could just be my Australian ear (as it were).


----------



## felexsanders

I don't care about the spelling, the structure or any other such grammarly do's or don'ts, I love the content and to me your work has a vast amount of meaning. It is a brilliant piece loaded with thoughts of the wisdom of nature. Thank you for the privilege.


----------



## Pulse

Stately.


----------



## tinacrabapple

I liked it too.  I'm sure that it could use a nip and cut here and there, but it has an appealing message.  Enjoyed reading this.


----------

